# Giant Defy Advanced



## GoLevi (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone ridden the new Giant Defy Advanced?

I've always ridden "The Big Red S" and been happy. But I'm going for my first carbon rig and want to keep my eyes open.

Giant Defy Advanced 1 or 2 both read good on paper. The little info I can get on ride quality is good, the spec is good - Ultegra, decent Mavics. Articles say they do their own carbon. 

Then why so much less expensive than Specialized (Roubaix Expert) & Trek (Madone 5.x) for similarly spec'd bikes? Are they really comparable bikes or am I missing something? 

It's an honest question, I'm not trying to start a brand-war flame. Just feedback on ride quality impressions and parity (or not).


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

GoLevi said:


> Anyone ridden the new Giant Defy Advanced?
> 
> I've always ridden "The Big Red S" and been happy. But I'm going for my first carbon rig and want to keep my eyes open.
> 
> ...



Volume, Giant is the largest bike manufacturer in the world. Not only do they produce their own bikes, but they OEM bikes and frames for other companies too. I read somewhere that 30% of their business is still OEM. Given that kind volume, they get huge discount on parts & raw material, which they past along to the consumer.


----------



## GoLevi (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ah hah!*

Thanks Jett, yes that makes sense I forgot that they build for other people too.

I'm giving the Defy Advanced a serious thought more and more. Will try to go to one of their events where one can really test ride.


----------



## softailteamrider (Nov 24, 2008)

GL, it's been almost 3 months since your first question. Have got one yet? Or at least ridden one? How's the Defy work on you?
I am in the same boat for my 1st bike here, need someone shed me a light.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

There are a bunch of them at my local Giant dealer- they look really nice in person.


----------



## GoLevi (Sep 16, 2008)

*Giant was smooth...*



softailteamrider said:


> GL, it's been almost 3 months since your first question. Have got one yet? Or at least ridden one? How's the Defy work on you?
> I am in the same boat for my 1st bike here, need someone shed me a light.


No, I've not purchased a new road bike yet (I didn't meet my personal mileage goal in time - I'm making myself earn it.)

But I did ride both bikes at an event. I was quite impressed by the Giant Defy Advanced 1. Smooth ride, stable handling, but nimble enough. I also rode the TCR advanced 1 and they are very different bikes.

I rode the Tarmac and Roubaix that day too. Roubaix was very smooth, very sweet ride. Interestingly I found less difference between the Tarmac vs Roubaix than between the TCR and Defy. 

Since I rode the bikes the same day on the same pavement, I could make true comparisons. The Roubaix was a superior ride, but the problem is that the Roubaix I rode was spec'd a lot higher end and was def. the new SL frame. So of course I liked it better. The Giant was spec'd just as it would be at the shop.

I still don't know what I'll buy, but I can say that Defy Advanced is very nice bike that I would be happy to own.

Note that the Giant rep told me the frame is indeed the same on the Advanced 1, 2, and 3. It's just the component spec that makes the price difference. That was good news to me as I compute the pros and cons and in my head.

Good luck, if you choose the Giant you won't be sorry, that's for sure.


----------



## wattersa (Oct 24, 2008)

*Advanced differences*

"_Note that the Giant rep told me the frame is indeed the same on the Advanced 1, 2, and 3. It's just the component spec that makes the price difference. That was good news to me as I compute the pros and cons and in my head."_


The Advanced 3 frame has an aluminum steerer, though, if that makes a difference to you. I am looking to get a new bike imminently, and have poured over various brands/levels, and keep coming back to the Giants as significantly more bike for your buck. I think for most riders who want to be fast but aren't looking for pro caliber, the Advanced 1 is the way to go. It gets you much a much better wheels (the new '09 Ksyrium Elites, which I am told are vastly improved, and weight in at 1550 grams) and a better groupo (SRAM Force).

The only gripe I have is that the Force group excludes the crank, which unfortunately is a no-name crank that is essentially last year's Rival. From what I have read, the new '09 Rival hollow crank is a huge improvement, and super stiff.

I think if you are considering the Advanced, look into an Advanced 1, and try to get the crank upgraded by your LBS to the '09 Rival. The cost to them is pretty small between the two. Or you could pick up a Rival on-line (Ebay, etc...) for $170 +/-.

The ADvanced 1 MSRPs at $3650, but could be had for about $3200 (Tree Fort bikes in Michigan has it listed on-line at under that, I think; the lower price could give you leverage with your LBS, or could pay for a trip to go to Ann Arbor, get your bike, and ride the area...)

That was a mouthful, but obviously I am thinking a lot about this...

Good luck,


----------



## sushijoe (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## softailteamrider (Nov 24, 2008)

GoLevi said:


> ... I also rode the TCR advanced 1 and they are very different bikes.
> 
> Interestingly I found less difference between the Tarmac vs Roubaix than between the TCR and Defy.
> 
> ...



Interesting ... I was actually considering Defy and Roubaix. I don't want a full race geometry frame (yet..) more to comfort for my endurance ride (coming from mtb-ing so many years). 
How's TCR different from Defy as compared to Tarmac to Roubaix? And how superior Roubaix to Defy if they were having similar frame material and components ? (I am so confused to what Specialized specify so different material)
How's a difference in chainstay length translated to the ride being Defy slightly longer esp on small size?

I don't have Specialized dealer nearby (in country actually), Giant's is only 10 minutes drive, but if Roubaix is really superior I would consider importing one through an LBS. I thought I will start with the basic medium components like 105. Seems Spesh is slightly pricier for the same component range. 
To local specification, I could only get Asian spec where Defy Advance-2 will have Shimano 105 (5600 series), the Advance-1 with Ultegra 6600 series, and Advance-0 Dura Ace 7900 series.
Sorry for question rants but need your help to settle my spinning head.


----------



## GoLevi (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bought a bike...*

Well, after way too much hand-wringing and website spec reading etc. I finally bought a bike. In the end neither of the two exact bikes I was considering, but close.

I got an '09 Roubaix Comp for $2300. All 105 spec, for now all stock parts as-it-came, just got new speedplay zeros (love 'em). Given that my bike-savings fund was mostly in Apple stock, the budget got a little smaller since last fall... 

To be honest, I believe in buying equipment in line with one's ability, and I'm in $2300 condition, not $3300 condition.

Three weeks and 300 miles later I am quite pleased with the bike. Light-years ahead of my 5 year old Aluminum Allez. 

Overall, it's true what most reviewers say about Roubaixs: smooth, comfortable, soaks up road chatter- but still rock solid, tracks straight and true, handling is a teeny-bit "slow" but it's the trade-off for the other traits. I also prefer more mellow handling for the riding I do.

This model is a good spec at a fair price, and a love-able bike. That being said, the Giant at a similar price point is a very comparable bike, no mistake to buy either.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

I just bought a 2010 Defy Advanced 2 for $2100. Hope that was a good price, the Roubaix models were all close to $3,000 with the 105 groupos. Not being an expert I'm sure I'll love the bike and it's nice to see all of the opinions and information in these forums. I probably bought at the top of my price range but once I started comparing what you get for the money, it was hard not to go with the Defy Advanced vs a regular TCR or Defy or even a Cannondale CAAD 10, which I was so close to buying (yes the aluminum frame too). I had read that a top end aluminum frame is comparable if not better then a low end carbon. I'm hoping this Defy is not a low end carbon frame. I pick up my bike on Saturday and can't wait to ride it.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Gus90 said:


> I just bought a 2010 Defy Advanced 2 for $2100. Hope that was a good price, the Roubaix models were all close to $3,000 with the 105 groupos. Not being an expert I'm sure I'll love the bike and it's nice to see all of the opinions and information in these forums. I probably bought at the top of my price range but once I started comparing what you get for the money, it was hard not to go with the Defy Advanced vs a regular TCR or Defy or even a Cannondale CAAD 10, which I was so close to buying (yes the aluminum frame too). I had read that a top end aluminum frame is comparable if not better then a low end carbon. I'm hoping this Defy is not a low end carbon frame. I pick up my bike on Saturday and can't wait to ride it.


Nice bike. The advanced is their mid grade T700 carbon frame. This year they will offer the T600 (lower grade) Defy Composite for 2399 with Ultegra (105 brakes) which will likely be a popular seller.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

teoteoteo said:


> Nice bike. The advanced is their mid grade T700 carbon frame. This year they will offer the T600 (lower grade) Defy Composite for 2399 with Ultegra (105 brakes) which will likely be a popular seller.


Wow, then I think I did get a pretty nice deal then. Thanks for the info.


----------

